# Spaceliner memories... and other loves



## BrentP (Nov 11, 2013)

I found this old pic when visiting my mother that shows two of my loves.... bikes and watches.  It was taken in 1967 in Marin Co. California, and you can see my beloved Spaceliner in the background (me on the right).  I would ride that bike all over the fire roads in the hills of Marin, long before the invention of mountain bikes in that very same area (the springer fork and spring seat was state-of-the-art suspension back in those days).  As you can also see, I'm sporting my trusty Timex Marlin on my wrist, and my brother had just been given his first watch as a birthday present.  My watch collection exceeds 50 now, and my bikes take up half the garage and two bedrooms... ouch.


----------



## MaxGlide (Nov 13, 2013)

*That is simply…...*

Truly awesome!!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 25, 2013)

That's cool Brent. Wish I had pictures of me and my childhood bikes. Riding the dirt trails or roads on a chromed framed Spaceliner is something we would never do today.


----------

